# Ted Nugent and the New Rytera Seeker 365



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

The pics a little blurry, can you fix that


----------



## wildlifecowboy (Dec 3, 2007)

Well what you can see the riser looks pretty different from all the other Ryteras


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Interested to hear about the technology.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

What does that big blurry rectangle do?:dancing:


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

Tell uncle Ted he needs to trim his eye brows:rock::rock:


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats how he tests the wind!


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

Cheeseburger said:


> Tell uncle Ted he needs to trim his eye brows:rock::rock:


hahahahahaha yup!


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good tease,thanks for nothing!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

novich69 said:


> Good tease,thanks for nothing!


What he said


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Is that 365 as in 365fps? It looks like a short brace height.


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

Ever notice how the pockets get closer to the CENTER on several newer bows...


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it just me, or does that bow only have one cable?


----------



## limamike55 (Sep 8, 2010)

rolyat008 said:


> Is it just me, or does that bow only have one cable?


I can just make out what looks like a second cable (I think).


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

Cant really tell anything. Thanks for the tease! My local shop carries ryteras so I may have to shoot it a little when it comes in.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

the fuzzy box is the new/ old PHASE INHIBITOR Camo.....


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok, fine, I'm all atwitter. Now show the bow and give the specs so I can decide if I want one. And do me a favor, put Hoyt quiver attachments on it, please?


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Available December 1st? Every other bow company will have already released theirs. I wouldn't want to be last that is for sure.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Rytera said:


> Teds Nugents first look at his new bow, The Rytera Seeker 365 with New Technology.
> The new Rytera Seeker 365 will give archers adjustments and features never offered before.
> 
> Available December 1, 2010



Cant wait to see the new stuff!!'94


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks to have about a 2" braceheight!


----------



## Princess Sonja Martin (Feb 8, 2006)

*:spy: This is the coolest bow!! :jaw: I can't believe you guys didn't see the other pic yet! :faint:
Just because I love you all...........:gossip:...........I will post it again for you! :cam:*
*
Just because I love you all...........:gossip:...........I will post it again for you! :cam: Are you READY??? :set1_thinking:Here it COMES...... NEXT POST..............c:*


----------



## Princess Sonja Martin (Feb 8, 2006)

*:spy: This is the coolest bow!! :jaw: I can't believe you guys didn't see the other pic yet! :faint:
Just because I love you all...........:gossip:...........I will post it again for you! :cam:*


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Come on Dec. 1st!  Looks like another hit just like the Nemesis! :thumb:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Teasin' ain't fair!!!!!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> Teasin' ain't fair!!!!!



Haha! :set1_rolf2::cheers:


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

I will have already bought a new bow by then we really need the specs so we can decide if we want to buy it


----------



## limamike55 (Sep 8, 2010)

_"I will have already bought a new bow by then we really need the specs so we can decide if we want to buy it" _ 


Well said. Honestly all the teasing and hype begin to wear a little thin after a while no matter which manufacturer is doing it. If you have photo's and specs post them. We are all adults who work hard to buy the best bows and gear we can afford. For me, it gets counterproductive after a while and actually makes me less likely to want to buy a companies product..


----------



## ride0909 (Aug 12, 2010)

I need to see this bow NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Look at the BH!:mg: Will this be the first 2011 lower than 5".:jeez:


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

TOOL said:


> Look at the BH!:mg: Will this be the first 2011 lower than 5".:jeez:


Thats what I was thinking !


----------



## FLINT HEAD (Aug 5, 2003)

Looks sweet!


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

thinking we need to see more pics...:mg:


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

definetly need more pics...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i like what im seeing from martin and rytera so far. cant wait to see the full pics and specs.


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Specs please!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

More bows with a span across to a riser support, thank bowtech for this, it will be quiet and shock free then, i like my alien, but it could be quieter, the brace height looks really short, dont know about this, time will tell.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Sonja said:


> *:spy: This is the coolest bow!! :jaw: I can't believe you guys didn't see the other pic yet! :faint:
> Just because I love you all...........:gossip:...........I will post it again for you! :cam:*


funny really i could care less about blured out pictures. post the specs for the bow soon if you want it even to be considered for a bow for me to buy next year. By mid Nov I will have made my decision. Many other archers are the same way. this is really a lame way to leak secrets.


----------



## clg9mm (Nov 21, 2008)

Watch your post will get deleted talking like that....:***:


----------



## bscott29 (May 3, 2008)

I bet if you send it to get it retuned and buy limbsavers and replace the string stop and use a certain rest and let it settle in with a couple hundred shots it is pretty quiet. Excuse the run-on sentence.


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

> funny really i could care less about blured out pictures. post the specs for the bow soon if you want it even to be considered for a bow for me to buy next year. By mid Nov I will have made my decision. Many other archers are the same way. this is really a lame way to leak secrets.


+2
Oh look at the pic. Its hard to say what the brace is on it. The bow is angled towards us. Heck for all we know the 365 might not even designate IBO?


----------



## bscott29 (May 3, 2008)

Wow! I can't believe the big "Alien Mafia" isn't crying about my last post. I got banned from their little club for telling the truth about my Alien X. I was even nice enough to not mention the cracked limb on my Bullet X.


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

As for the brace hight, look at Teds grip on the bow. It seems like the grip might be more forward of the riser than usual. Maybe something like the Nemisis with the grip a little farther forward.


----------



## FLINT HEAD (Aug 5, 2003)

my daddy is nuts


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm no marketing genius by any means, but why release a bow a few months later than other companies? Doesn't that just lead to lost sales?


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

If it's ibo is stated 365 it will really only 350 at best. Just my experience with them. I like the riser design tho, kinda cool


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

How come Ted got one and I didn't ?


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

i bet its 36 ata and 5'' brace...hence 365


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Justin82 said:


> i bet its 36 ata and 5'' brace...hence 365


Or it simply means u can use it 365 days a year


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

drockw said:


> Or it simply means u can use it 365 days a year


X2 thats what i was thinking anyways still needing to see more pics...? specs...???


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

drockw said:


> Or it simply means u can use it 365 days a year


lol true that!


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

He said he loves his Firecat - really think he's going to change?


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Sub'n


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

If the shoe fits he'll buy a case...


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

seeker 365 365 days in a year hunting all year around just a thought


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bscott29 said:


> Wow! I can't believe the big "Alien Mafia" isn't crying about my last post. I got banned from their little club for telling the truth about my Alien X. I was even nice enough to not mention the cracked limb on my Bullet X.


dont know why anyone would attack you or cry. its your opinion and its just a toy. but that being said i find mine more quiet then many bows i have shot includin my uncles dren that has a loud buzz after shot. cracked limbs happen to every company so nothing terrible there.

my beef with rytera was the sharp mods, cable tracks and rollors in the gaurd and bad paint. after the sharp issues were fixed its the best bow i ever shot. love mine


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

bscott29 said:


> Wow! I can't believe the big "Alien Mafia" isn't crying about my last post. I got banned from their little club for telling the truth about my Alien X. I was even nice enough to not mention the cracked limb on my Bullet X.


According to your signature, you no longer have an AX anymore, so you wouldn't be allowed in the "little club" at this point anyways. :wink: You had problems...you didn't like the fixes that were suggested...you got rid of it. Your choice...no harm, no foul. But as a follow-up to what he said, I hope for the sake of the dealers and buyers that Martin/Rytera get on the ball and get the QC problems fixed before these go out the door so that these tweaks aren't needed.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

kjwhfsd said:


> funny really i could care less about blured out pictures. post the specs for the bow soon if you want it even to be considered for a bow for me to buy next year. By mid Nov I will have made my decision. Many other archers are the same way. this is really a lame way to leak secrets.


Wow did somebody pee in your oatmeal?


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea I think the 365 means 365 days a year. Meaning you can use this bow 365 days a year... Hunting, 3-D, target, etc... Looks like a fairly long ATA. Pretty exciting.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

looks like some really nice stuff from Martin this year.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I'll reserve judgement until all the facts are out, but thanks for the blurred picture.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

365


















































days to wait until the bow is available ? :jksign:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

36.5" axle to axle?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

TeneX said:


> 36.5" axle to axle?


now thats what I'd really like to see... as others mentioned here - I was also thinkin' a Seeker 365 days a year as well... I'd bet your left xxx on this one... jk

more *PICS* please...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

McCann said:


> the fuzzy box is the new/ old PHASE INHIBITOR Camo.....




Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

365 days of the year....... That would be my kind of bow since that is the way I to use my bows. Indoor spots, 3D and then the ultimate precision archery game...... HUNTING! I've had one model of bow that was very good at all three and that was a Martin Cougar III Mag with "B" nitrous cams. Sure I've recently shot great spot bows, great 3D bows and great hunting bows. My Rytera Alien-Z is a super 3D bow and may be good at all three. I may soon find out. The Martin FireCat is a great hunting bow and was/is a good 3D bow. The Rytera Nemesis has a lot of potential as an all around bow for short draw guys like myself but it isn't been "proofed" yet. It hasn't YET shot 60 X's, won a state 3D championship, money at the Lancaster Classic or gone 10 for 10 on deer and turkeys.

:becky: Martin is smart though. They have a woman doing what NO man can do as well as _any _woman........TEASING!!!! Shame on you Sonja, shame!!!

lain: Now come off the specs!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

clg9mm said:


> Watch your post will get deleted talking like that....:***:


Mine disappeared and I wasn't even being critical of anything?????? LoL


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> 365 days of the year....... That would be my kind of bow since that is the way I to use my bows. Indoor spots, 3D and then the ultimate precision archery game...... HUNTING! I've had one model of bow that was very good at all three and that was a Martin Cougar III Mag with "B" nitrous cams. Sure I've recently shot great spot bows, great 3D bows and great hunting bows. My Rytera Alien-Z is a super 3D bow and may be good at all three. I may soon find out. The Martin FireCat is a great hunting bow and was/is a good 3D bow. The Rytera Nemesis has a lot of potential as an all around bow for short draw guys like myself but it isn't been "proofed" yet. It hasn't YET shot 60 X's, won a state 3D championship, money at the Lancaster Classic or gone 10 for 10 on deer and turkeys.
> 
> :becky: Martin is smart though. They have a woman doing what NO man can do as well as _any _woman........TEASING!!!! Shame on you Sonja, shame!!!
> 
> lain: Now come off the specs!


+100.!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*YO, SONJA!* Post a pic or 10!

:smile: Don't make me come out there! :aero:


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

i love my nemesis, and i am buying a new bow SOONER then later, so if you want me to consider the new ryteras i need to see more pics and specs soon. the other bow companys have a leg up on rytera already and have released bows.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

sure wish we had more info on this bow...


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

realone7575 said:


> sure wish we had more info on this bow...


TTT... time for the full picture please...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

this bow is one like you have never seen.... and will be worth the wait...please be paitient.....i have seen the bow and i cannot wait to get one!!!!


----------



## bowdoc302 (Oct 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> this bow is one like you have never seen.... and will be worth the wait...please be paitient.....i have seen the bow and i cannot wait to get one!!!!



Bet you have already got your hands on it! Now pass it around.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

cant wait to see this and hear if the qaulity of the paint and stuff got a little better. hope it work for us short draw guys and hope its 340+ fps. have to start saving the cash up and maybe buy the time they release the bow i will have the cash saved up to buy a new bow. if i like what i see and the specs the alien might get a brother. if not he might get a new friend


----------



## Swat29 (Oct 6, 2010)

bowdoc302 said:


> Bet you have already got your hands on it! Now pass it around.


x2!!!


----------



## onelow69c10 (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone know when they will show the cards I was just about to buy a new nemesis. Should I wait?


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm wondering by looking at that blurred area if the brace isn't adjustable somehow?


----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

hoody123 said:


> Looks to have about a 2" braceheight!


I think it's the angle that he's holding it that makes it look like that, but still , a very short bh


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Well, guess I will have to wait to make my final decision.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

come on Rytera, the specs on the Onza and firecat already leaked out...Let-us have it. I thought the 10th was the big release date.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

bringing it back to the top in hopes of sum' pics


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I am going to say it is 365 due to 36" ATA and 5" BH with speeds in the 340-345fps.


----------



## arennick (Jan 20, 2006)

Now that Martin Archery 2011 catalog has been released I notice that the Firecat 400 has the hybrid cams and the Firecat 360 is the single cam variant.
Maybe the 365 is just the single cam variant of the Seeker rather than an indication of its spec.

Actually, I hope the seeker has a 36in ATA as there seems to be a gap in the Martin Archery lineup between the Onza (33.25in ATA) and the Shadowcat (41.25in ATA).
Currently the Alien-Z (with either hybrid and single cam) slots neatly into this gap, but it would be nice if it was joined by another bow in the 36-38in ATA range. 

Regards,
Alan


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

does anyone have the link for the new martin catalog so i can see some specs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

hollywood88 said:


> does anyone have the link for the new martin catalog so i can see some specs


http://www.martinarchery.com/catalogs/Martin_Archery_2011_Catalog_100dpi.pdf


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Joan, I think everyone is referring to specs on the Ryteras especially the 365 seeker.


----------



## saz (Jan 20, 2010)

VA2 said:


> Thats how he tests the wind!


i just spit coke all over my laptop lol


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

more pics more specs!!!!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

honestly I've never seen ol' Ted shoot any kind of really short A2A bow... so what else is there but a 36.5" 

still not sure on the grip area ??? thinkin' Rytera really improved it sum... or maybe its just the ol' zebra-striped wood grain grip added ??? always a favorite... jmo

please... bring on the SEEKER


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:set1_fishing:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

bowdoc302 said:


> Bet you have already got your hands on it! Now pass it around.


yes i have had my hands on the seeker, but you all will have to wait, the bow is under tight wraps even here in the factory. But from what i have seen it is awesome. Very very cutting edge. atleast i think so.......


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> yes i have had my hands on the seeker, but you all will have to wait, the bow is under tight wraps even here in the factory. But from what i have seen it is awesome. Very very cutting edge. atleast i think so.......


Want to trade me jobs for a few weeks?
I do fun stuff. 
You would like it.

Ok - _Please_.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

VA2 said:


> What does that big blurry rectangle do?:dancing:


 I think it is hiding the device that keeps the string from chopping the shooter's thumb off!

5"? Me thinks it's less.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I will loose interest by Dec. Surely we will have more info b4 then.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

dw'struth said:


> I will loose interest by Dec. Surely we will have more info b4 then.


if you loose interest by then you will surely miss out on a great shooting bow......


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I won't "miss out", I'll just wait for a used one.:darkbeer: Hunting season will practically be over by then.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

so, have the specs leaked out yet?


----------



## bowdoc302 (Oct 9, 2003)

Dado said:


> so, have the specs leaked out yet?



No Vince is still holding out and everyone is being tight lipped. Guess we will have to wait till December........................................


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> yes i have had my hands on the seeker, but you all will have to wait, the bow is under tight wraps even here in the factory. But from what i have seen it is awesome. Very very cutting edge. atleast i think so.......


:set1_violent002: 

Dear Vince, 

:rant: 

:BangHead:

:rant:

:moon:

Comprende? :twitch:


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't get why all the secrecy your falling behind all the other manufacturers. I've got my money ready and it would be nice to know if I want to buy another Rytera or Martin this year. Come on spill the beans.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

cmherrmann said:


> I don't get why all the *secrecy* your falling behind all the other manufacturers. I've got my money ready and it would be nice to know if I want to buy another Rytera or Martin this year. Come on spill the beans.


No secrecy...:secret:..just want this new product to be all it can be.....Some bow companies have spoiled US, It used to be you had to wait untill tha ATA show to find out anything about new product lines... So i sit here with thee the seeker in my hand...guess i will go shoot a vegas round............:wink: :jksign:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Vince the "bow tease!"  LOL!!


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Vince the "bow tease!"  LOL!!


x2....


----------



## bowdoc302 (Oct 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> No secrecy...:secret:..just want this new product to be all it can be.....Some bow companies have spoiled US, It used to be you had to wait untill tha ATA show to find out anything about new product lines... So i sit here with thee the seeker in my hand...guess i will go shoot a vegas round............:wink: :jksign:




You need an audience to come watch you shoot some....?????


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmm...
47 days to go!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

well some companies may have released their new bows, and you can order one, but you may not get it for at least 30 more days anyway.
it is always an exciting time of year for all of seeing what everyone has to offer, i know i love to look at all the new goodies myself.

has anyone bribed uncle ted yet? blackmail? extortion?... lol:zip::tongue::teeth:


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

teasing us like that made the g5 Prime look alot better! i have the money and its burining a hole in my pocket so we need specs or pics or many people will be buying and putting there money towards bows that are out. DEC 1 best hunting is over and i will be buying xmas gifts not thinking of a new bow. so come on rytera i own the nemesis and alien x and i need a sneak peek to see if i wait or pull the trigger, i have itchy trigger finger


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> if you loose interest by then you will surely miss out on a great shooting bow......


No Rytera will miss out on a sale. We are just asking for specs. I mean really you are in Washington do a look when does the indoor season start. WSAA multi color leagues start Dec. 1 before your release date guess you dont want home state shooters shooting your bows.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

This is stupid.

Everyone else shows what they got and you wait a month to show what you got.........lol

Ya know... I get it. 

Like 2.5 men. Charlie Harper who is cheap as hell waits for the best deal........so your waiting to show your hand because its the best deal.

I actually like some Martins but this is a slap in the face of Martin Archery.


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Love to get some Specs!!!:frusty:


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I can remember a time when a years model didn't come out until the beginning of that year.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

No use complaining ( or using as an excuse) about the "good ol days" when Manufacturers released in January at the BTS/AMO/ATA show. Its like complaining about the good old days of .25 cents for a bottle of pepsi. Times have changed. If you want to remain competitive in an extremely cut-throat industry like the Archery industry is, you keep up with the changes. In this case the major manufacturers, and many minor manufacturers release new models in the OCT-Nov time frame (though they may not be in production for awhile). If you want to get a jump on potential sales, you better be prepared to release at the same time, otherwise you are allowing potential customers to get their hearts set and make up their minds about another brand bow.


----------



## dragonsfire311 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nothing in new martin line really jumped out, but this new rytera has sparked my interest, guess we will find out in december.


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

dragonsfire311 said:


> Nothing in new martin line really jumped out, but this new rytera has sparked my interest, guess we will find out in december.


Hey man, some guys are trying really hard to peer pressure them into leaking some specs... you're not contributing to the cause :rofl:


----------



## TrophyHead (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope it comes in predator camo...lol


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

JeffB said:


> No use complaining ( or using as an excuse) about the "good ol days" when Manufacturers released in January at the BTS/AMO/ATA show. Its like complaining about the good old days of .25 cents for a bottle of pepsi. Times have changed. If you want to remain competitive in an extremely cut-throat industry like the Archery industry is, you keep up with the changes. In this case the major manufacturers, and many minor manufacturers release new models in the OCT-Nov time frame (though they may not be in production for awhile). If you want to get a jump on potential sales, you better be prepared to release at the same time, otherwise you are allowing potential customers to get their hearts set and make up their minds about another brand bow.


Well making up your mind and getting ones heart set on a bow before you can even touch it is asking to be let down. Expectations can run as high as you want but the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## onelow69c10 (Sep 12, 2009)

When can we expect to at least see some pics and specs? The new Hoyts are looking better all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

Seeker???...what seeker???? Check out the Onza 3..Awesome !!!!!shooting bow, Im going to shoot it tonight!! getting ready to harvest a 300inch elk in 3 weeks, got him all chained up waiting on me.......


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:wink: All *WE* need to know is if it goes down to a 26" draw, brace height and estimate on axle-to-axle length. That would be a legit 26 inches not kinda', sorta' if you underestimate your draw length kind of 26 inches......


----------



## Rytera (Aug 15, 2005)

*Rytera Seeker - Sneak Peek 2*










The new Rytera Seeker 365, with features never before available.

Available December 2010


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

cant wait to see it, that looks like a interesting rig


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow that is very interesting! Specs will speak volumes for this bow.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

It's a Martin Omen with a roller guard......maybe.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i just want to know if it will go down to at least 26.75". can that at least be answered????? not like its giving away anything special just letting us short guys know to wait and see since the martins didnt really hook up short armed guys up this year.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

That was enough to turn me off.. Much prefer a standard riser, now its between Elite and K&K 

BD


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

I`m wondering if the front section of the riser is adjustable?For brace height and maybe grip angle?


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

Rytera said:


> The new Rytera Seeker 365, with features never before available.
> 
> Available December 2010


wow that sure looks cool...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

SWOKarcher said:


> I`m wondering if the front section of the riser is adjustable?For brace height and maybe grip angle?


Hmmmmmmm Maybe????


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmmmmmm Maybe????


how sweet does this bow shOOt...???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

realone7575 said:


> how sweet does this bow shOOt...???


Dude NO BS...Its Awesommmme, Cannot wait until i have one to shoot for more than 2 arrows......This bow is like none other....Game changing....


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Dude NO BS...Its Awesommmme, Cannot wait until i have one to shoot for more than 2 arrows......This bow is like none other....Game changing....


sweeeeet cant wait to shoot one...


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

This is getting interesting..


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Hard to tell from that picture...


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

It looks light weight.. Im all about that..


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*How can anybody not find this interesting at the very least?
This could be just amazing. I sure hope so. Especially being one of the very few Rytera dealers in NE Wisconsin.*


----------



## Dbery (May 7, 2008)

365 means 365 fps 40lbs at 27in.draw hahahahha


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Look he is drawing the bow back without an arrow


----------



## nigonjac (Feb 22, 2009)

it looks as if the cable slide has a set screw??? hmmm


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Dude NO BS...Its Awesommmme, Cannot wait until i have one to shoot for more than 2 arrows......This bow is like none other....Game changing....


Game changing you say? Not just a gimmick? Does the name have anything to do with speed?


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

What I like about Game changing...is letting someone else do the test buying. There some interesting new ideas, but we will have to see if they work...


----------



## JRH60 (Sep 10, 2002)

Very interesting riser design, from what can be seen of it. Now, how about some basic specs.......please ? DL range, brace and AtA would be good to start with.


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

looks like an adjustable front part of the riser, wonder how strong that rise will be? putting this pic together with the first one im not too sure this bow is going to be as cool looking as my nemesis. lets see a full pic of this bow!


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Looks ugly as sin.
However, if it has an adjustable brace height, then I say A+ for innovation!!

Guess we will have to wait until December to see what they did to "change gaming"


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Yes, 26" draw will be available


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet! :thumb:

Adjustable sight slots in the riser....interesting! :thumb:

Quite the cable guard too!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone Care to leak how much the bare bow weighs?


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Get this thread to the top.. need more pics and info.. Did they say we would have to wait until the ATA show to see the bow and specs?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

will a 31.5" draw be available?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Rytera said:


> The new Rytera Seeker 365, with features never before available.
> 
> Available December 2010


- Cable slider appears locked in place.
- :set1_thinking:Sight mounting holes appear to be on the "riser" closest to the shooter.
- :set1_thinking: Is the grip "riser" adjustable? Can it be turned around changing draw length and whether it's reflexed or deflexed?



archeryhistory said:


> Yes, 26" draw will be available


:clap2:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

lets see those cams and a little bit more of the riser


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

25" AMO draw available?


----------



## tharvala (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt. How about another teaser pic?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Sky Warrior said:


> 25" AMO draw available?


I hate to say it but I doubt we'll see a 25" AMO Seeker 365............. I think the shortest we can hope for is a 27" AMO draw.



tharvala said:


> ttt. How about another teaser pic?


It seems the Martin and Rytera "pro" teasers (Joan and Sonja) must be on vacation or, god forbid, in training to up their "game"! Not that ArcheryHistory doesn't have game. Politically incorrect or not, due to no fault of his own he's at a huge disadvantage to the ladies. They've been in "training" since they were old enough to raise an eye brow and smile!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I hate to say it but I doubt we'll see a 25" AMO Seeker 365............. I think the shortest we can hope for is a 27" AMO draw.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the Martin and Rytera "pro" teasers (Joan and Sonja) must be on vacation or, god forbid, in training to up their "game"! Not that ArcheryHistory doesn't have game. Politically incorrect or not, due to no fault of his own he's at a huge disadvantage to the ladies. They've been in "training" since they were old enough to raise an eye brow and smile!


27"? I guess that leaves me out----as usual.


----------



## nigonjac (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought it went down to 26?


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

I am stoked!!!!!!!


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

bfisher said:


> 27"? I guess that leaves me out----as usual.


Post #144 by the man himself says 26".


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Look awesome. But 26" in draw in the downrange mean no 32" in draw on the other side. For people like me. Monkeyarm as Bfisher would say.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

nigonjac said:


> I thought it went down to 26?





Spikealot said:


> Post #144 by the man himself says 26".


Exactly! I muss'ed it up!! My apologies. I just hope 'da man wasn't referring to a the shortest draw being a 26" "true draw" which equates to a 27.75" AMO draw.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Gosh...another week or so, and maybe we'll have a picture of the draw module, or stabilizer hole.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Its going to be a long month waiting to find out what the whole bow looks like. :sad: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

Kstigall said:


> I hate to say it but I doubt we'll see a 25" AMO Seeker 365............. I think the shortest we can hope for is a 27" AMO draw.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the Martin and Rytera "pro" teasers (Joan and Sonja) must be on vacation or, god forbid, in training to up their "game"! Not that ArcheryHistory doesn't have game. Politically incorrect or not, due to no fault of his own he's at a huge disadvantage to the ladies. They've been in "training" since they were old enough to raise an eye brow and smile!


Kstgill, You missed where ArcheryHistory posted that 26" draw would be available.

But to answer you question I am not on vacation just pondering how I can snag this bow in my draw and weight and shoot it. The boys tend to hog all of the new toys. 

But I do know it is a super sweet bow even for a short draw midget....


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

"Game changing"? I have my doubts. We'll just have to wait, I guess. c:

:izza:


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

This stuff is getting old. My take on it from a businessman's perspective is that I BAN from buying anyone who toys with me when it comes time for doing business. You got something for sale,,,,produce it and leave the games for the kids,,,,if not,,,I'll find another company to buy another bow thats just as fast and as well made. There are a ton of bow companies these days....

Have at it as you may boys,,,,they wont get a DIME of my money because they choose to play games....Hats off to PSE,hoyt and the others who don't play and once they get their ducks in a row,,,,spill the beans for all of us to spend our hard earned money on. Playing games like this is worthless in my honest opinion. I even mentioned it in another thread from the new winchester bows that Ricjhard is involved with this year. He did the same song and dance with the new breed and it seems everyone else is following suit. Time for us who spend the money to not allow people to play with us.

I for one am OUT. Do as u all feel is right.


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> This stuff is getting old. My take on it from a businessman's perspective is that I BAN from buying anyone who toys with me when it comes time for doing business. You got something for sale,,,,produce it and leave the games for the kids,,,,if not,,,I'll find another company to buy another bow thats just as fast and as well made. There are a ton of bow companies these days....
> 
> Have at it as you may boys,,,,they wont get a DIME of my money because they choose to play games....Hats off to PSE,hoyt and the others who don't play and once they get their ducks in a row,,,,spill the beans for all of us to spend our hard earned money on. Playing games like this is worthless in my honest opinion. I even mentioned it in another thread from the new winchester bows that Ricjhard is involved with this year. He did the same song and dance with the new breed and it seems everyone else is following suit. Time for us who spend the money to not allow people to play with us.
> 
> I for one am OUT. Do as u all feel is right.


I disagree, I enjoy seeing peeks of what these guys are working on as it unfolds.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

bullfisher said:


> I disagree, I enjoy seeing peeks of what these guys are working on as it unfolds.


+1 heere!!


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> This stuff is getting old. My take on it from a businessman's perspective is that I BAN from buying anyone who toys with me when it comes time for doing business. You got something for sale,,,,produce it and leave the games for the kids,,,,if not,,,I'll find another company to buy another bow thats just as fast and as well made. There are a ton of bow companies these days....
> 
> Have at it as you may boys,,,,they wont get a DIME of my money because they choose to play games....Hats off to PSE,hoyt and the others who don't play and once they get their ducks in a row,,,,spill the beans for all of us to spend our hard earned money on. Playing games like this is worthless in my honest opinion. I even mentioned it in another thread from the new winchester bows that Ricjhard is involved with this year. He did the same song and dance with the new breed and it seems everyone else is following suit. Time for us who spend the money to not allow people to play with us.
> 
> I for one am OUT. Do as u all feel is right.


+1 Could not agree more They lost the sale of 2 bows from me.


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

yep i agree i hate getting messed with and toyed with. they loss my sale even if the bow shot it self!! ill start looking at the hoyts, g5 and the bows that came out already so i can use them THIS HUNTING SEASON. too bad i own a ryter nemesis and like it. but no more games. god bless all


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

I feel like a puppet on a string being teased by these guys. In the end I want to be treated like a respected customer. 

Reminds me of Borat. "You'll never get this...., well, one day he broke those chains and he get that."


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

need.....more.....pics!!!!!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Updates please


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> This stuff is getting old. My take on it from a businessman's perspective is that I BAN from buying anyone who toys with me when it comes time for doing business. You got something for sale,,,,produce it and leave the games for the kids,,,,if not,,,I'll find another company to buy another bow thats just as fast and as well made. There are a ton of bow companies these days....
> 
> Have at it as you may boys,,,,they wont get a DIME of my money because they choose to play games....Hats off to PSE,hoyt and the others who don't play and once they get their ducks in a row,,,,spill the beans for all of us to spend our hard earned money on. Playing games like this is worthless in my honest opinion. I even mentioned it in another thread from the new winchester bows that Ricjhard is involved with this year. He did the same song and dance with the new breed and it seems everyone else is following suit. Time for us who spend the money to not allow people to play with us.
> 
> I for one am OUT. Do as u all feel is right.


I agree completely !

Until they show us this bow i will already have a new 2011 hunting and target bow .


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Time for us who spend the money to not allow people to play with us.



Bet he'd feel different if it was Laura holding the bow instead of Ted.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

bullfisher said:


> I disagree, I enjoy seeing peeks of what these guys are working on as it unfolds.


But, I think that is the whole point. We are not getting peeks as it unfolds, the bow is completed and we still just get peeks. Like I said a week or two ago, my interest is lost for now.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:boink: ............................... :ear:


----------



## limamike55 (Sep 8, 2010)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> This stuff is getting old. My take on it from a businessman's perspective is that I BAN from buying anyone who toys with me when it comes time for doing business. You got something for sale,,,,produce it and leave the games for the kids,,,,if not,,,I'll find another company to buy another bow thats just as fast and as well made. There are a ton of bow companies these days....
> 
> Have at it as you may boys,,,,they wont get a DIME of my money because they choose to play games....Hats off to PSE,hoyt and the others who don't play and once they get their ducks in a row,,,,spill the beans for all of us to spend our hard earned money on. Playing games like this is worthless in my honest opinion. I even mentioned it in another thread from the new winchester bows that Ricjhard is involved with this year. He did the same song and dance with the new breed and it seems everyone else is following suit. Time for us who spend the money to not allow people to play with us.
> 
> I for one am OUT. Do as u all feel is right.


My thoughts exactly. Very well said.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> This stuff is getting old. My take on it from a businessman's perspective is that I BAN from buying anyone who toys with me when it comes time for doing business. You got something for sale,,,,produce it and leave the games for the kids,,,,if not,,,I'll find another company to buy another bow thats just as fast and as well made. There are a ton of bow companies these days...
> 
> Have at it as you may boys,,,,they wont get a DIME of my money because they choose to play games....Hats off to PSE,hoyt and the others who don't play and once they get their ducks in a row,,,,spill the beans for all of us to spend our hard earned money on. Playing games like this is worthless in my honest opinion. I even mentioned it in another thread from the new winchester bows that Ricjhard is involved with this year. He did the same song and dance with the new breed and it seems everyone else is following suit. Time for us who spend the money to not allow people to play with us.
> 
> I for one am OUT. Do as u all feel is right.


Add me to your list!!! I promise myself NEVER TO BUY from people who don't respect the customer enough to show them what they got. These bows are done and specs are available. They just would rather tease than show. Disrespectful IMHO.

So Rytera, Winchester and Bowtech (super amazing groundbreaking flagship) are not in my future. Luckily, for me, there are 10+ other great bow companies out there who's equipment kills just as well and don't screw with the customers. 

Take heed bow companies***you need the customers*** they don't need you. Some real marketing ******s at play at some of these companies. I suspect you have engineers and designers trying to make marketing decisions on some levels. Not smart.

Rant over....
Bash away....


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

CdBurner said:


> Add me to your list!!! I promise myself NEVER TO BUY from people who don't respect the customer enough to show them what they got. These bows are done and specs are available. They just would rather tease than show. Disrespectful IMHO.
> 
> So Rytera, Winchester and Bowtech (super amazing groundbreaking flagship) are not in my future. Luckily, for me, there are 10+ other great bow companies out there who's equipment kills just as well and don't screw with the customers.
> 
> ...


You are aware that these people who you feel "disrepect" you the customer and what you refer to as "real marketing ******s" are also the ones that created and own this site ArcheryTalk.com? 

Without Martin/Rytera giving us this place to talk and see what is new in the archery world, where else would you get the information? Individual manufacturer forums if they have one? The local pro shop? From a friend of a friend who's 2nd cousin works at the company?

Why not build up the suspense, it will make the end result that much better.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

You are twisting up what I am saying! 

I'm saying the people that design and tease the customers with these things may not be very good at marketing them. 




MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> This stuff is getting old. My take on it from a businessman's perspective is that I BAN from buying anyone who toys with me when it comes time for doing business. You got something for sale,,,,produce it and leave the games for the kids,,,,if not,,,I'll find another company to buy another bow thats just as fast and as well made. There are a ton of bow companies these days....
> 
> Have at it as you may boys,,,,they wont get a DIME of my money because they choose to play games....Hats off to PSE,hoyt and the others who don't play and once they get their ducks in a row,,,,spill the beans for all of us to spend our hard earned money on. Playing games like this is worthless in my honest opinion. I even mentioned it in another thread from the new winchester bows that Ricjhard is involved with this year. He did the same song and dance with the new breed and it seems everyone else is following suit. Time for us who spend the money to not allow people to play with us.
> 
> I for one am OUT. Do as u all feel is right.





AdvanTimberLou said:


> You are aware that these people who you feel "disrepect" you the customer and what you refer to as "real marketing ******s" are also the ones that created and own this site ArcheryTalk.com?
> 
> Without Martin/Rytera giving us this place to talk and see what is new in the archery world, where else would you get the information? Individual manufacturer forums if they have one? The local pro shop? From a friend of a friend who's 2nd cousin works at the company?
> 
> Why not build up the suspense, it will make the end result that much better.


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

WHEN will pictures and specifications be made available? (time and date). This is the only pertinent question. If this is not made known, you are playing with people's heads.
PS- this may have already been stated, and if so, how about repeating it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Asking for more info is one thing but threatening rytera with a loss of sale from you is lame. Quit being babies! All bows should be out by the begining of the year, some release early, some give sneak peaks.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Experience has taught me that patience is a good thing :wink:


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

> Why not build up the suspense, it will make the end result that much better.


This bow better be the fastest, smoothest and lightest bow on the market. Rytera is really building this bow up and if its another 330fps bow theres gonna be alot of people that will be let down. You cant build something up for almost 2 months like its the latest and greatest and even have it in the same class as anything else on the market. Sometimes building up peoples expectations is a bad thing especially, if we dont get delivered what we thought was it was going to be, it makes the bow company look bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

marku said:


> This bow better be the fastest, smoothest and lightest bow on the market. Rytera is really building this bow up and if its another 330fps bow theres gonna be alot of people that will be let down. You cant build something up for almost 2 months like its the latest and greatest and even have it in the same class as anything else on the market. Sometimes building up peoples expectations is a bad thing especially, if we dont get delivered what we thought was it was going to be, it makes the bow company look bad.


Never said it was latest and greatest...THE SEEKER has features never used in bow design before, I said it was Awwwwsommmeeeee and would be worth the wait. And i still think that. Not teasing anyone, i work here and have not even got to shoot one yet. i really want to shoot one also!!!


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

marku said:


> This bow better be the fastest, smoothest and lightest bow on the market. Rytera is really building this bow up and if its another 330fps bow theres gonna be alot of people that will be let down. You cant build something up for almost 2 months like its the latest and greatest and even have it in the same class as anything else on the market. Sometimes building up peoples expectations is a bad thing especially, if we dont get delivered what we thought was it was going to be, it makes the bow company look bad.


you must have the wrong thread you must be talking bout the new k and k archery bows huh....LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

RxBowhunter said:


> Experience has taught me that patience is a good thing :wink:


Yeah, but you've got better things to occupy your time currently.. So get outta here with that patience stuff! :hand:



My only problem with it is that this same song and dance routine has been done every year it seems like. If it was a developmental issue like when the Alien was being developed and it was sneak peaks into the process, then it's kind of cool. But by all appearances, it does not seem to be the case here. It's just simply more teasing and waiting.. Well, actually more waiting as there has been little to no teasing lately.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

CdBurner said:


> You are twisting up what I am saying!
> 
> I'm saying the people that design and tease the customers with these things may not be very good at marketing them.


I bet Christmas was really hard on ya huh?

First off most of these companies...including the ones you are calling out, have realesed some bows.

Would it not be smart to save a few surprises for the Archery Trade Association show..you know
the show where companies used to release all of their products first.

So please be patient and chill just a tad bit.


----------



## kcorey135 (Oct 27, 2010)

In my experience, when products get built up like this, they are usually disappointing when actually released or a lot of people have lost interest.

The difference between this thread and the K&K archery thread is that K&K stated from the beginning that they did not have a finished product to show, but they did post some specs.

I could care less that they don't want to reveal it until the ATA. However, for folks like me that have few and far between archery dealers around them, a Rytera dealer may not make it on my list because I have already planned a weekends worth of driving to see the new bows I have narrowed my selection to.


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> You are aware that these people who you feel "disrepect" you the customer and what you refer to as "real marketing ******s" are also the ones that created and own this site ArcheryTalk.com?
> 
> Without Martin/Rytera giving us this place to talk and see what is new in the archery world, where else would you get the information? Individual manufacturer forums if they have one? The local pro shop? From a friend of a friend who's 2nd cousin works at the company?
> 
> Why not build up the suspense, it will make the end result that much better.


You make it sound like martin makes no money from this site. Someone else would start another one. Bowsite sound familiar?


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> I bet Christmas was really hard on ya huh?
> 
> First off most of these companies...including the ones you are calling out, have realesed some bows.
> 
> ...


You are right, Chrismas was tough on me, LOL.

A big problem I have is that this bow (Rytera) is done. Sweaty Teddy shot it. They posted pictures weeks ago, yet blacked out the riser. Why tease the customer like that? If your saving it for the ATA then don't screw with the potential customer like they do.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

CdBurner said:


> You are right, Chrismas was tough on me, LOL.
> 
> A big problem I have is that this bow (Rytera) is done. Sweaty Teddy shot it. They posted pictures weeks ago, yet blacked out the riser. Why tease the customer like that? If your saving it for the ATA then don't screw with the potential customer like they do.


Trust me brother,....I too cant wait to check it out...


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

bullfisher said:


> Asking for more info is one thing but threatening rytera with a loss of sale from you is lame. Quit being babies! All bows should be out by the begining of the year, some release early, some give sneak peaks.


Not Lame just facts. This years bows are already decided on bows are ordered.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Awful lot of :crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2: going on right now.

:izza:


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

My last word on this...

In my business career, I have been extremely successful at marketing/promotion. It's my specialty and what I do. It can't be denied that I'm very good at it. (may be the only thing, LOL)

That being said, I think the way they (Rytera) have gone about this is EXTREMELY POOR MARKETING PRACTICE and shows very little reapect to the customer. I wish them extreme success in their future endeavors. I just was stating my opinion on the Seeker 365, how they have handled their self proclaimed hype about it and I will only voice my opinion with my wallet in the future. 

Carry on gents. Love the AT website but maybe I'm too opinionated for certain subjects. 

Just my opinion, and maybe I'm wrong. But I believe in this case I'm correct. If not, I agree to disagree.


----------



## ballison90 (Sep 27, 2010)

worlds shortest BH??


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

guys, every bow company has different release dates.. I see is at us as "insiders" to the archery world, are lucky to even get a glimpse at something that hasnt been released yet. When you are at the level that Ted Nugent is at, and still don't get the dirt on the new stuff, then complain, otherwise, count your blessings. Its not disrespect fellas. Just my .02 cent.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I can remember when we had our Pro Shop, you NEVER saw a bow before Vegas, which WAS in January, or the Shot Show either in Dallas or here in Vegas!!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I think some off you should just go hunt and not worry abut what bow your gonna shoot next year :lol:


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Just dropped into this thread for curiousity a few times in the month, can see there's no reason to look at it anymore, nothing new too read.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I think that January would still be the best bet to release all bows and equipment for a couple of reasons...

1. The first of the year nothing is really happening in the archery world, maybe some indoor, but no hunting

2. Gives Bow Manufactures a couple more months to produce and have more product on the shelfs, and at that time of the year gives consumers a few months to buy and wait for bows before hunting seasons are upon us

3. Releasing bows in the fall is a pain in the butt for us dealers, puts a lot of pressure on us as the consumer gets impatient waiting on the new line up, say what you want but when somthing comes out new, archers want it yesterday and they want it for hunting season...So releasing a hunting bow in the fall is a bad idea from my perspective...

On the manufactures side of the house, companies need to have enough stock when release new product so the consumers dont have to wait months on end , its down right rediculous for a customer to have to wait months for a bow or accessories ...

So when you release somthing new, have it on the shelf for peats sake...

Bottom line and I guess what Im trying to say is I agree with NEVADAPRO, January when nothing is really happening in the Archery world is still the best bet, I just think it gives the company and the consumer more time before anything really starts happening, releasing bows during hunting season is just a bad idea...Did I already say that???

Does it really help a company out releaseing somthing in the fall? Is it because companies want to get the upper hand on sales...A year is a year, I just think the time of year would be better in the spring...

Im not leaving target archers out as I know stuff happens during the winter and spring, just the majority of the sales are hunting bows...Maybe there could be a comprimise, Target bows in the fall, Hunting bows in the spring 




NEVADAPRO said:


> I can remember when we had our Pro Shop, you NEVER saw a bow before Vegas, which WAS in January, or the Shot Show either in Dallas or here in Vegas!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I can remember when we had our Pro Shop, you NEVER saw a bow before Vegas, which WAS in January, or the Shot Show either in Dallas or here in Vegas!!


The internet has changed things my friend and if people don't see it now they get upset and complain about. Its Rytera's marketing decision and from the history of Martin Archery and being in the archery business for 60 years, I think they have a good handling on their marketing skills and what they are doing.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> Yeah, but you've got better things to occupy your time currently.. So get outta here with that patience stuff! :hand:
> 
> 
> 
> My only problem with it is that this same song and dance routine has been done every year it seems like. If it was a developmental issue like when the Alien was being developed and it was sneak peaks into the process, then it's kind of cool. But by all appearances, it does not seem to be the case here. It's just simply more teasing and waiting.. Well, actually more waiting as there has been little to no teasing lately.


:chortle: True to that 

However we don't know yet what stage of developement the SEEKER is in. It very well may be that they have it 90% configured and are making slight changes to enhance the bow before bringing it to market. I'm just speculating based on prior years. The final specs may not be firmed up yet. :thumb:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Best to make sure it's ready and best to make sure they have inventory or they become no better then all the others who have released early but can't ship your order for a month or better. It's not ready and in stock so why show any thing...truly makes no sense at all.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Crackers said:


> Best to make sure it's ready and best to make sure they have inventory or they become no better then all the others who have released early but can't ship your order for a month or better. It's not ready and in stock so why show any thing...truly makes no sense at all.


I agree....have them ready to ship or at least very close...when they are released. OHHHH and have them in Lefthand as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

RxBowhunter said:


> :chortle: True to that
> 
> However we don't know yet what stage of developement the SEEKER is in. It very well may be that they have it 90% configured and are making slight changes to enhance the bow before bringing it to market. I'm just speculating based on prior years. The final specs may not be firmed up yet. :thumb:


have been saying that for awhile now, and ted nugent does not have one of these bows, he has just seen one..unblurry of course! :wink:


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey vincetec does the name have anything to do with the speed of this bow??


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> I agree....have them ready to ship or at least very close...when they are released. OHHHH and have them in Lefthand as well.


This part of the business upsets me the most. I am at the point I don't want to program orders any more because they keep trying to come out with the next year product earlier and earlier. Problem is they have nothing to ship and they kill the inventory we have on the wall. The companies doesn't lose a dime on what we can't sell they got theirs but through out peaks or the whole line early who cares. Companies that have released already had enough to send a few early orders out but now they are all on back-orders and some as long as late Dec to early Jan so where did that help the Holiday season as some will use that analogy to back early release. Guess you can wrap up a picture LOL


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> * Its Rytera's marketing decision and from the history of Martin Archery and being in the archery business for 60 years, I think they have a good handling on their marketing skills and what they are doing.*


60 years or not, they are being killed by companies that are LIGHTYEARS ahead in their marketing strategies and have only been around for one fifth the time. Example: Mathews

So maybe they know what they are doing, but maybe they are not coming close to maximizing what they could be doing with a much smarter plan.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I guess thats what I was trying to say...In so many words



Crackers said:


> This part of the business upsets me the most. I am at the point I don't want to program orders any more because they keep trying to come out with the next year product earlier and earlier. Problem is they have nothing to ship and they kill the inventory we have on the wall. The companies doesn't lose a dime on what we can't sell they got theirs but through out peaks or the whole line early who cares. Companies that have released already had enough to send a few early orders out but now they are all on back-orders and some as long as late Dec to early Jan so where did that help the Holiday season as some will use that analogy to back early release. Guess you can wrap up a picture LOL


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

Well as I am going through a waiting game just as Crackers said in his comments earlier. I ordered a Carbon Element the first day you could, apparently Hoyt still has not filled the orders from the FIRST day. No real answer as to when they will catch up, we have been given several different answers. Very nice people at Hoyt's customer service. 
So since BT and Rytera are waiting and the discussion seems to center around the fact that they will then have inventory and won't jerk the customers around, does this mean they will have 100's of bow's pre-built and nobody will wait? I will be watching with interest...


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

You have to have the last word don't you? Start up your own archery company and run it the way you want.

:izza:


CdBurner said:


> *My last word on this...*
> 
> In my business career, I have been extremely successful at marketing/promotion. It's my specialty and what I do. It can't be denied that I'm very good at it. (may be the only thing, LOL)
> 
> ...





CdBurner said:


> 60 years or not, they are being killed by companies that are LIGHTYEARS ahead in their marketing strategies and have only been around for one fifth the time. Example: Mathews
> 
> So maybe they know what they are doing, but maybe they are not coming close to maximizing what they could be doing with a much smarter plan.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

CdBurner said:


> 60 years or not, they are being killed by companies that are LIGHTYEARS ahead in their marketing strategies and have only been around for one fifth the time. Example: Mathews
> 
> So maybe they know what they are doing, but maybe they are not coming close to maximizing what they could be doing with a much smarter plan.


I am sure Martin looks at what is out there in marketing and what level it needs to compete at. I know when I get my hunting magazines, they are usually in their advertising their product lines and even promoting this site and have been for years.

60 years has to account for something too. Keep in mind, Martin sells in bigger box stores too and not everyone goes to a pro shop to buy a bow (where you can buy only some bow makes) so there are more Martin bows in the hands of archers than one might think or know. 

Marketing campaigns in magazines and on TV Shows might build up the hype, but some don't buy into the hype.

I agree with what your saying, marketing is crucial but I think Martin does a good job at it.


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

i just have too say that the ATA show STINKS because the general public cant attend. thats why we are so obsessed with the internet....lets see some more pics


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

The problem with drip feeding images and stats before the release date is that by the time the bow gets released everyone is either sick of hearing about it, or have got such high expectations that the actual article doesn't deliver. I can think of a certain company that did that about a year or two back.
365 is the FPS, right?


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I am sure Martin looks at what is out there in marketing and what level it needs to compete at. I know when I get my hunting magazines, they are usually in their advertising their product lines and even promoting this site and have been for years.
> 
> 60 years has to account for something too. Keep in mind, Martin sells in bigger box stores too and not everyone goes to a pro shop to buy a bow (where you can buy only some bow makes) so there are more Martin bows in the hands of archers than one might think or know.
> 
> ...


yeah you go to a local indoor shoot and release about half the guys are shooting martins or at least the hunter section....


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've read this whole thread & find it funny that some people cant wait & need to buy a new 2011 bow before 2011 even comes, & they talk like they'd go buy someother brand just cuz a certain bow company brought out their 2011 line faster but might settle for a bow thats not as great, instead of just waiting til jan 2011 & get a bow you might like even better or its just a better bow. learn some patcience folks! 
not much is going on archery wise during the winter anyways, I guess some indoor shooting leagues but tell me is it really that difficult to start using a new bow halfway through the league ? its not that difficult to set up a new bow & use it for leagues. also whats wrong with the bow you're already using ? it cant be that big POS....I mean you did buy it & shoot it already.
but I'll agree that being given little peeks & hints here & there is BS! put everything out at once (pics & specs) or just shut up until you give it all.



*RYTERA*

as for the little I've seen here about the 365/seeker, not liking it already! cuz of the stupid extra metal on the riser like a hoyt (forearm part), to me thats just extra weight thats not needed!

what I'd love to see rytera do is take the alien X & make it 3 lbs (or lighter) & jack up the FPS (as much as possible  ) but leave the ATA BH etc.... the same. I hate heavy long ATA bows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just imagine an alien X thats 3 lbs & does 375 fps  I'll pre order that one!

look at it this way, most bows are 4 lbs give or take some ounces, the alien x is one of the lightest bows, now go lighter & you'll have the lightest speed bow on the market.


----------



## Orion_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

tat2 said:


> I've read this whole thread & find it funny that some people cant wait & need to buy a new 2011 bow before 2011 even comes, & they talk like they'd go buy someother brand just cuz a certain bow company brought out their 2011 line faster but might settle for a bow thats not as great, instead of just waiting til jan 2011 & get a bow you might like even better or its just a better bow. learn some patcience folks!
> not much is going on archery wise during the winter anyways, I guess some indoor shooting leagues but tell me is it really that difficult to start using a new bow halfway through the league ? its not that difficult to set up a new bow & use it for leagues. also whats wrong with the bow you're already using ? it cant be that big POS....I mean you did buy it & shoot it already.
> but I'll agree that being given little peeks & hints here & there is BS! put everything out at once (pics & specs) or just shut up until you give it all.
> 
> ...


Light is not always good!!!


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Orion_Jeff said:


> Light is not always good!!!


heavy is not always good either!!
once you add the sight,rest, stab., limb silencers,etc... that heavy bow is now a tank & that light bow is right at the normal comfortable weight!


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

tat2 said:


> heavy is not always good either!!
> once you add the sight,rest, stab., limb silencers,etc... that heavy bow is now a tank & that light bow is right at the normal comfortable weight!


Heavy bows have there place as well as lighter bows, its a buyers market, and we just buy what we like "it doesn't mean we have to crap on the other guy because he bought some thing different!

I love my big long Shadow Cat and my shorter lighter Nemesis I guess I should sit here and argue with my self..lol


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Can't we just see some more seeker porn already???


----------



## Shoalwater (Aug 24, 2007)

Are they going to update the Rytera website on the 1st or just put pics and specs on here?


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey, December first is rapidly approaching. Can we see another pic or two? How about the rest of the 2011 Ryteras?


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

so much for 2weeks huh well at least the new martins are out and available to shoot.....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Rytera said:


> Teds Nugents first look at his new bow, The Rytera Seeker 365 with New Technology.
> The new Rytera Seeker 365 will give archers adjustments and features never offered before.
> 
> *Available December 1, 2010*


So what is the date of tomorrow? :becky:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's the other photo of it that was posted some time ago--now all that's unknown are the cams and limbs...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i think they are gun shy after this thread... can't wait to see it


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Let's see it already!!:smile:


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

So close and yet so far.


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

lets see this bow already....i hope its as good as all the hype of this bow. we will see


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm really curious to see ryteras 2011 lineup, to see if they changed anything on the X/Z & then see the seeker 365.....though the seeker doesnt interest me cuz of the riser.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

"I'm really curious to see ryteras 2011 lineup, to see if they changed anything on the X/Z"
+:thumbs_up


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

very interested in adding a "z" to my lineup... great bow


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

Are we gonna get a pic in a few hours? lol


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

this thing better be the greatest bow ever after this tease thread haha. people might tar martin apart.

i cant wait to see the full picture and the specs. said that it goes down to 26" so im happy already. now im hoping its 350 fps and 33 ata


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> So what is the date of tomorrow? :becky:


i hope they have pics tomarrow. that would be awsome. the bow release is on my dads B day


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

"and thheeeeeennn????" lol


NO AND THEN!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Did they say more info or pics was coming in Dec? Just wondering any way im still here can't wait to see what this bad boy does ..


----------



## schwanzman89 (May 1, 2009)

What a tease!! Looks like it will be really light though


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

it 6:10 dec 1st morning & the website is the same old 2010 lineup :set1_violent002:


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Give 'em a break, it's only 4:10am in Washington.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

dgshooter said:


> Give 'em a break, it's only 4:10am in Washington.


no excuse! :nono::ranger: :teeth:
I figured they'd have the website setup so it would switch over to the 2011 lineup a little after midnight.


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

ok 800 am on dec 1 where are the pics and spes??????????


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

didn't you get the memo? The release is at 11:59 pm on dec 1. 




jk


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Is that eastern Time? :teeth:


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok where are the pics?


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

did they really say Dec 1st or the ATA show?


----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

*IT IS DECEMBER 1ST!!!!!!!!!!!! TAKE OFF THE FUZZYNESS AND GIVE US THE SPECS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:set1_violent002:*


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

LAhunterman265 said:


> *IT IS DECEMBER 1ST!!!!!!!!!!!! TAKE OFF THE FUZZYNESS AND GIVE US THE SPECS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:set1_violent002:*


they have made people wait more than long enough. now time to show it off


----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

*HEY MR. RYTERA PERSON!!! I WAS GOING TO BUY A 2011 HOYT, DO YOU WANT TO CHANGE MY MIND? SHOW ME THE SPECS!!!!:angry:*


----------



## JRH60 (Sep 10, 2002)

December 1st is here. Specs and pics..........................PLEASE


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

lets go rytera... im looking really hard at the new pse evo...its time to see what we all been waiting for


----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

*AAAHHHHHHH!!!! I CAN'T TAKE THIS ANY LONGER!!!!!!!!!!!:set1_polevault:*


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Lmao! Some of you all need to take up a hobby or something. Getting all bent about not seeing a 2011 model in 2010 :chortle:


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

davydtune said:


> Lmao! Some of you all need to take up a hobby or something. Getting all bent about not seeing a 2011 model in 2010 :chortle:


I agree!
Although I want to see one, feel one, shoot one, and own one, but "Dam man chill out" your all acting like spoiled brats!!! Always wanting to open the presents a week before Xmas! 

I would rather they come out a month late (or what ever) then have to explain why "all the probs" to a bunch of people that wanted it NOW!!

Let em do their job !!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Shed a tear 'cause I'm missing you
I'm still alright to smile
Girl, I think about you every day now
Was a time when I wasn't sure
But you set my mind at ease
There is no doubt you're in my heart now
Said woman take it slow
It'll work itself out fine
All we need is just a little patience
Said sugar make it slow
And we'll come together fine
All we need is just a little patience
(inhale) Patience...
Ooh, oh, yeah

Sit here on the stairs
'Cause I'd rather be alone
If I can't have you right now, I'll wait dear
Sometimes, I get so tense
But I can't speed up the time
But you know, love, there's one more thing to consider
Said woman take it slow
Things will be just fine
You and I'll just use a little patience
Said sugar take the time
'Cause the lights are shining bright
You and I've got what it takes to make it
We won't fake it, Oh never break it
'Cause I can't take it

...little patience, mm yeah, ooh yeah, 
Need a little patience, yeah
Just a little patience, yeah
Some more pati... (ence, yeah)
I've been walking these streets at night 
Just trying to get it right (Need some patience, yeah)
It's hard to see with so many around
You know I don't like being stuck in a crowd (Could use some patience, yeah)
And the streets don't change but maybe the name
I ain't got time for the game
'Cause I need you (Patience, yeah)
Yeah, yeah well I need you
Oh, I need you (Take some patience)
Whoa, I need you (Just a little patience is all we need)
Ooh, this ti- me....


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rytera said:


> Teds Nugents first look at his new bow, The Rytera Seeker 365 with New Technology.
> The new Rytera Seeker 365 will give archers adjustments and features never offered before.
> 
> *AVAILABLE DECEMBER 1, 2010*





BMG said:


> did they really say Dec 1st or the ATA show?


dec 1 2010.............well its 12:30 pm Dec. 1 2010 & still nothing, what abunch of teases.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Big Ragu said:


> I agree!
> Although I want to see one, feel one, shoot one, and own one, but "Dam man chill out" your all acting like spoiled brats!!! Always wanting to open the presents a week before Xmas!
> 
> I would rather they come out a month late (or what ever) then have to explain why "all the probs" to a bunch of people that wanted it NOW!!
> ...


Only thing I would say is they (and I mean manufacturers as a whole, not just Martin/Rytera) should stop putting dates on these releases if they are not sure they can hit them. That builds anticipation which results in frustration when the dates come and is met with silence.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Maybe they meant December 1st , 2011 :set1_rolf2:


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Shed a tear 'cause I'm missing you
> I'm still alright to smile
> Girl, I think about you every day now
> Was a time when I wasn't sure
> ...


One of my fav's... Love it.


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

How about not having release dates at all???? Not telling the public when they are going to release something and just hit em with it when they're ready?? Nothing wrong with that. And by this, i mean all manufactures do this.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ugh. wheres the pics dang it. they obviously have pics of the bow if freaking nuge is holding it. post it up with the specs and make us happy please. really curious what the specs and looks are like. like that mod said, maybe companies shouldnt put up a release date cause it bends people out of shape and whenthe day comes and the pics dont people go crazy.


----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

Big Ragu said:


> I agree!
> Although I want to see one, feel one, shoot one, and own one, but "Dam man chill out" your all acting like spoiled brats!!! Always wanting to open the presents a week before Xmas!
> 
> I would rather they come out a month late (or what ever) then have to explain why "all the probs" to a bunch of people that wanted it NOW!!
> ...


I just think that if they advertise that they are going to release a product on a certain date, they should release the product on the day they said they would. They said december 1st, 2010, it is december 1st 2010, so where is the pics., specs., etc.


----------



## Olydog (Sep 1, 2010)

I am not positive but wasn't Martin late coming outthis year?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*Time for a little honesty*.......what is most important is that I get one FIRST!!!

I know it's wrong and all that crap but I don't care if the rest of the world has to wait so long as I don't! Of course my expectations are reasonable.......it should rank behind only the invention of the bikini, the kegorator and landing on the moon as momentous moments in american history! :becky:


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Shoalwater (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess the pics and specs are not going to happen today. Oh well I guess we will just have to keep waiting


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Big Ragu said:


> I agree!
> Although I want to see one, feel one, shoot one, and own one, but "Dam man chill out" your all acting like spoiled brats!!! Always wanting to open the presents a week before Xmas!
> 
> I would rather they come out a month late (or what ever) then have to explain why "all the probs" to a bunch of people that wanted it NOW!!
> ...


I agree with the exception what are the specs? Dont have to be exact is it a 32" 33" or 35" 36" ata 7ish inch brace speed around ???. Is that to much to ask? its supposed to be ready for release you should have a ballpark idea of what the bow will be.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

No new changes to the existing line up other than finishes. X, Z and Nemesis still the same.

Not sure when the new one will be released yet.


----------



## mathewsfan10 (Sep 11, 2010)

rytera, didnt your mother ever tell you not to make promises you cannot keep????


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

For me the best thing Rytera could come out with is much improved quality control. If the 2011's are a little slow in coming because they are doing it right and not letting them out the door with poor quality as they have in the past, I say take your time.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

rutnstrut said:


> For me the best thing Rytera could come out with is much improved quality control. If the 2011's are a little slow in coming because they are doing it right and not letting them out the door with poor quality as they have in the past, I say take your time.


amen brother!!!!


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Rest assured, Rytera know exactly what they are doing. Everything is very calculated. Or so I've been told....

Yurz!!!!!


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

While I can appreciate quality, the hard fact is, if you promise a customer something and don't deliver be it new product debut or simply some customer service or parts, the customer is going to get antsy. Just the way it is I suppose. I know hen we say we are gonna have our new products at RSNA if we don't the competition gets the business that would have come our way.


----------



## speedytt (Apr 24, 2006)

December 2nd. Still nothing.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

speedytt said:


> December 2nd. Still nothing.


Right. But is there anything in archery that is as important as patience? I think Rytera wants to teach us how to be patient.


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

ok its dec 2 still no specs of the seeker......rytera did not make there dec 1 deadline that was told to there customers not even specs or a pic! theres only on thing to do now iv waited long enough im going to the shop and buying the new pse evo.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

bcriner said:


> No new changes to the existing line up other than finishes. X, Z and Nemesis still the same.


This is a fact ???


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

kjwhfsd said:


> I agree with the exception what are the specs? Dont have to be exact is it a 32" 33" or 35" 36" ata 7ish inch brace speed around ???. Is that to much to ask? its supposed to be ready for release you should have a ballpark idea of what the bow will be.


what do you mean it doesnt have to be exact spec's  
they already built the bow(s) they know what the exact specs are right now! do you really think they changed their mind & decided to build it differently at the last moment, I think not.




rutnstrut said:


> For me the best thing Rytera could come out with is much improved quality control. If the 2011's are a little slow in coming because they are doing it right and not letting them out the door with poor quality as they have in the past, I say take your time.


I dont have a problem with that, if they dont have them ready to be sold & taking a little extra time to get the stock built up before its ready to be sold, thats fine. but like I mentioned above they're not gonna change anything, they're gonna go with the design they've built already.
since they've already built it & are gonna go with that design they know all the specs & have pics of them, though if by chance they're not ready to be put out the door they can also tell people there will be a slight delay for shipment (like 1 month or ?) BUT they can still show pics & specs of their lineup for 2011 since they already have them & already told people DEC 1st 2010.

its Dec. 2nd wheres the pics & specs of the 2011 lineup ? its one thing to say theres a delay for shipment but another thing to lie to people & not keep your word about releasing pics & specs when they set a certain date to show them!


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

:bump2:


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

I am anxous to see it no doubt , but hey man it is what it is.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

Big Ragu said:


> I am anxious to see it no doubt , but hey man it is what it is.


Anxious


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Big Ragu said:


> I am anxous to see it no doubt , but hey man it is what it is.


If by "it is what it is", you mean they said one thing and did another. Essentially lying to their future potential customers, then I agree totally with you. Spot on, Ragu!!!


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Just look at the 2010 lineup...that is the 2011 except for the new bow to be released. Finishes are camo, black, red, and possibly some other dip finishes, like maybe the skull or bone like Martin. No white or gray risers. Not other changes to the X, Z and nemesis as I was told. I don't know the date of the new bow other than shooters were told it would be later when we were ordering our Martin bows a few weeks back.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

CdBurner said:


> If by "it is what it is", you mean they said one thing and did another. Essentially lying to their future potential customers, then I agree totally with you. Spot on, Ragu!!!


Don't twist my words ! people need to stop being such babies and deal with the fact that they will be late with the dead line..BIG DEAL! Any one in business should be able to relate to a set back or a blown completion date, WOW I would love to live in some peoples perfect little bubble world!
The only disappointment I have seen in this whole "release date issue" is the immaturity of some haters chiming in on a bow release date, when they never planned to buy the dang thing any way...HAHAHA what the [email protected]#$%!

For those of us that don't need to be fed pics and statistics every five minutes its just a matter of time, and "I will see it" along with rest of who ever is patient enough to wait for it! 

I cant stand people ripping on something that they haven't seen yet , and because of that they discredit the manufacturer as away to simply lash out, GROW UP PEOPLE!!


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

The right thing to do would have been for Rytera to come on here and post they would not be able to make the deadline as soon as they knew or at least on Dec 1, a date they set. People are okay with honesty, just come out an say it. The lack of any response by Rytera on their thread speaks volumes to me about the level of respect they show for their customers and their own image.


----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Big Ragu said:


> Don't twist my words ! people need to stop being such babies and deal with the fact that they will be late with the dead line..BIG DEAL! Any one in business should be able to relate to a set back or a blown completion date, WOW I would love to live in some peoples perfect little bubble world!
> The only disappointment I have seen in this whole "release date issue" is the immaturity of some haters chiming in on a bow release date, when they never planned to buy the dang thing any way...HAHAHA what the [email protected]#$%!
> 
> For those of us that don't need to be fed pics and statistics every five minutes its just a matter of time, and "I will see it" along with rest of who ever is patient enough to wait for it!
> ...


No offense, but why do you feel it's your position to tell people to grow up? 

Your response seems just as hasty and impatient as those you chastise for not agreeing with and obeying you. It would take one simple post to reset the frustration dial back to zero. A post from someone "in the know" to say that the deadline was blown and they hope to have more info by whenever. People want information. These threads build anticipation, so when they are met with deafening silence, frustration will result. Last I checked, that's what this thread was about in the first place. Having someone come on here and scold people like children serves no greater purpose.


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

aaah the internet... Giving people information when they want it, how they want it and throwing a fit when they dont get it! What the heck would we do without AT:wink:


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> No offense, but why do you feel it's your position to tell people to grow up?
> 
> Your response seems just as hasty and impatient as those you chastise for not agreeing with and obeying you. It would take one simple post to reset the frustration dial back to zero. A post from someone "in the know" to say that the deadline was blown and they hope to have more info by whenever. People want information. These threads build anticipation, so when they are met with deafening silence, frustration will result. Last I checked, that's what this thread was about in the first place. Having someone come on here and scold people like children serves no greater purpose.


neither does whining about some thing you have no control over! 

People act like Rytera stole their money for Pete sake! 


If they take my words as being "scolded" then I assume its them that feel like a child, I don't apologies for correcting a ranting child in the super market , We all want to see the product but acting like spoiled babies isnt going to make it happen any faster! 

That is the ploy of a spoiled or impatient person, to rant until they get what they want....Im dead against it!

I don't care if its my kids or strangers I really don't care for "Whiners" I don't care how old they are.

Any one can post against almost any thing they want ! 

Any one can defend any thing they want!

As much as I would love to see and shoot that bow its crazy to cast aspersions and lash out at the bow company to get them to give in, and send out potentially incorrect info. 

Time lines aside, I don't feel personally responsible to defend "Martin Archery" I do how ever find it impossible to listen to this rederic about how Martin owes a few whiners here on A/T an apology because of a blown dead line.

Did this blown dead line interrupt radio frequencies around the world ? 

Did it automatically remove money from our bank accounts ? 

Did take our lunch money! 

Was the deadline responsible for us not balancing the budget? 

There are other things in life a thousand more times important then this stuff!

Staff shooters for Martin should be more pissed then any one about not seeing it or hearing one little thing about!

We don't get them as shooter bows ether I was a little confused at first but I'm happy to chose a different bow !

We have to buy this bow and "thats that" case closed. 

I don't have a clue whats taking so long, but in this economy and this being the hardest part of the year for me and my family I could care less if Rytera is a little late with their bow coming out , I wont have the money for it till tax time any way.

I'm stoked to see it but I ain't complaining , ya ll can be mad at them if you want but to me its water under the bridge and life goes on.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Big Ragu said:


> neither does whining about some thing you have no control over!
> 
> People act like Rytera stole their money for Pete sake!
> 
> ...


Oh so if you had the money for one now you'd be upset that it isn't out when they said it would be!!  lol just another form of complaining but yours had way more words . 

Well in this economy you would think they would be busting their arse to keep for ticking off any potential customer or well at least say why it is late! lol Ah so many ways to look at it. Have a good one.....Randy


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Okay, so you can't afford to buy a new bow so it doesn't matter to you. Perhaps others ARE in a position to buy a new bow and want to get information before they do so. Have you never purchased something new and then a day or 2 later, found out that something you really wanted just came out new? Would the information regarding that purchase have been helpful at the time? Same thing here. This sneak peak, then no information thing causes people to set themselves up for frustration.

The simple issue was there was a date stated in POST #1 from this thread. That itself sets expectation. I don't think it's right to blast people for expecting some information to be made available at that time. Even if the information was "Hey, we screwed up, it's going to be longer than we thought."

To your comment about staff shooters being more pissed than anyone. I don't disagree with that completely, but I would think a staffer could be more tactful in their defense of a company. Some of us that shot Rytera from the start were hoping for information for years but heard nothing. Then, as I mentioned above regarding timing, as 3 years passed with nothing new in terms of info, many gave up. They gave up only to find that within weeks or months of giving up, a new model, then 2, then 3 and now 4 were released or in the hopper. So, yes, I feel some frustration is justified.


Have some gone over the top in their indictment of Rytera on this issues? Absolutely they have. But at the same time, some of gone over the top in complaining about complainers as well.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll be seeing a SEEKER when the SEEKER is available to see. See?


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Okay, so you can't afford to buy a new bow so it doesn't matter to you. Perhaps others ARE in a position to buy a new bow and want to get information before they do so. Have you never purchased something new and then a day or 2 later, found out that something you really wanted just came out new? Would the information regarding that purchase have been helpful at the time? Same thing here. This sneak peak, then no information thing causes people to set themselves up for frustration.
> 
> The simple issue was there was a date stated in POST #1 from this thread. That itself sets expectation. I don't think it's right to blast people for expecting some information to be made available at that time. Even if the information was "Hey, we screwed up, it's going to be longer than we thought."
> 
> ...


Well said" " to me it was an equal and opposite reaction" , You are wise and observant we need more of that here on A/T I am done ranting about rants on this thread, now I gotta go back to work. 

I guess no matter which side you pick Martin is the one that should address the issue, "That I do agree" but I know for a fact they don't baby sit threads, they are busy working on the issues at hand. 

I hope they can come out very soon with the stuff we all want to see, and "hopefully" we can all agree it was worth the wait.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

Big Ragu said:


> Don't twist my words ! people need to stop being such babies and deal with the fact that they will be late with the dead line..BIG DEAL! Any one in business should be able to relate to a set back or a blown completion date, WOW I would love to live in some peoples perfect little bubble world!
> The only disappointment I have seen in this whole "release date issue" is the immaturity of some haters chiming in on a bow release date, when they never planned to buy the dang thing any way...HAHAHA what the [email protected]#$%!
> 
> For those of us that don't need to be fed pics and statistics every five minutes its just a matter of time, and "I will see it" along with rest of who ever is patient enough to wait for it!
> ...


and your comments right there give MARTIN a bad rep.... seriously you are bashing potential customers? thats a bunch of crap and no way to run a business. If you wanna come on the board and open your big mouth about a release date for a new bow then to better follow thru with it or prepare for the consequences. That is not being a cry baby. That is being a consumer in today's market. If you can't handle the heat stay out of the kitchen bud.... don't list a showing date... period


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

petrey10 said:


> and your comments right there give MARTIN a bad rep.... seriously you are bashing potential customers? thats a bunch of crap and no way to run a business. If you wanna come on the board and open your big mouth about a release date for a new bow then to better follow thru with it or prepare for the consequences. That is not being a cry baby. That is being a consumer in today's market. If you can't handle the heat stay out of the kitchen bud.... don't list a showing date... period


Wow dude try and keep up with the posts man!

I am not Martin My opinion of is not that of 

Martin Archery, "It is my own" and people that get this riled up over a past due post of pics and stats are in need of some good day time TV!
Its good to see so many people are interested,, but man did it ever occur to you that this may be their plan,to hold out until it comes to a head and then let us all see whats cooking.

I am a consumer and I ain't whining about it , I ain't making excuses for Martin cause I have no Idea what monkey wrench is in the gears over there but I was shocked at the ill will of people that didn't get the goodies on the new bow! 
The out rage sparked me to voice my opinion just like you just voiced yours.

I am a shooter and a business man and a consumer, I am disappointed in the fact they did not come out with the stuff they said they would , but like I said before , it ain't the end of the world!

Those who are truly interested will hang in there even if they are a little disappointed . Notice I said disappointed not red faced and irate!


----------



## Steel Horse (Apr 11, 2010)

Pappy always said, Good things come,,to those that wait. Don't lower your Transon in a Shallow Stream.LOL


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Steel Horse said:


> Pappy always said, Good things come,,to those that wait. Don't lower your Transon in a Shallow Stream.LOL


He was wrong!


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

Guys this is nothing new for Martin. Its the factor of 4. Even when I order a bow for someone I add 4 weeks


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Big Ragu said:


> neither does whining about some thing you have no control over!
> 
> People act like Rytera stole their money for Pete sake!
> 
> ...


Actually they had my money for 5 months (Martin) and 3 months Rytera last year giving me and shops a runaround on target color bows. Waited paitently then called and was given 3 different dates for shipment of my bows to finally find out that you werent going to get a black riser bow for who know how long. It was bad enough that on the shipment of my rytera they told the shop they were shipping a Black one only to find out it was scull camo because that was the only option. I would not have had a problem with it has tyhere been any honesty and just saying they were having a problem with there powder coater. Instead they chose to just keep telling stories. seems they are back to the same BS now.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

AwesomeAlien said:


> Guys this is nothing new for Martin. Its the factor of 4. Even when I order a bow for someone I add 4 weeks


untill last year I never had that problem.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

kjwhfsd said:


> untill last year I never had that problem.


Growing pains I guess.


----------



## wisecane (Mar 9, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

If your open to any brand of bow and your only going to buy one new bow for next year like I am. Then it's really kinda crazy to even decide on what you want until after the ATA show. Its the place everyone shows their hand for the following year, ya never know what bows will be shown at that show. Im excited to see what these guys have come up with, I was really in a hurry to find what I wanted as soon as possible earler this fall but now im content with waiting to see what everyone offers before making a decision.. 2011 should be a fun year.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Like I said earlier if it takes pushing back the release date to improve quality thats a good thing. Rytera quality is terrible, I also think it looks deceitful of Martin/Rytera to not make any comment on this.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

rutnstrut said:


> Like I said earlier if it takes pushing back the release date to improve quality thats a good thing. Rytera quality is terrible, I also think it looks deceitful of Martin/Rytera to not make any comment on this.


X2! make a date and stick with it. If you create a thread to build up a lot anticipation and don't make the date, let people know when you think you will have them. It wouldn't hurt to have a reason why either. Skipping the date you set and then saying nothing at all isn't the smartest move IMO. It does look pretty bad on their part!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just saw on the Martin Archery facebook page that pictures of the Seeker will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

JawsDad said:


> Just saw on the Martin Archery facebook page that pictures of the Seeker will be posted tomorrow.


It's about time! Will they post the specs of the bow as well?


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Luckily I ordered a different bow. Got tired of being strung along.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Just saw on the Martin Archery facebook page that pictures of the Seeker will be posted tomorrow.


cool!


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371315

this thread can die now.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

CdBurner said:


> Luckily I ordered a different bow. Got tired of being strung along.


Good.. The line will be shorter for those that order one.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

JawsDad said:


> Good.. The line will be shorter for those that order one.


By the looks if that thing I don't think the line will be very long...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

CdBurner said:


> By the looks if that thing I don't think the line will be very long...


So you complained that the pics didn't come out. Now you complain for what they put out.. Hmmm.. One would wonder, perhaps you just choose to complain indiscriminately.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Feel free to wonder. I didn't say I thought it was a bad design. Just said I thought the line would be short. The design is so different that I don't think there will be a large demand. It is not what I want (radical), hence, I'm glad I ordered something else. 

For the record...
I hope they sell a million of these.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

I ordered one!!


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Right on Mr. Ragu.!!!


----------

